# BLOB TOP WEISS BEER BOTTLE



## UncleBruce (Dec 27, 2020)

I really like these small embossed beer bottles that have WEISS BEER on the backside of the bottle.
Here is one that I have had for awhile and was sharing it recently with a collector of Delaware County, PA bottles.
*McCLURE // WEISS BEER
Chester, PA*


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 27, 2020)

I don't have any like that, not sure I even seen one like that before. Cool Bottle. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 27, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I don't have any like that, not sure I even seen one like that before. Cool Bottle. LEON.


As far as I know they are only from a few East Coast states.  NEW YORK, PENNSYLVANIA, NEW JERSEY, CONNECTICUT & DELAWARE


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 30, 2020)

Here are a couple more of the TWO SIDED embossed WEISS BEERS

DUTTON & SON WEISS BEER
Passaic, NJ


JOHN BLAUFUSS WEISS BEER
Riverside, NJ


----------

